# Low profile impact shorts?



## guharon (Mar 4, 2012)

I nearly broke my tailbone on an icy patch today, so my friend let me wear his "Azzpad"

It did a good job, but it made my ass look like the sun. I'm a really skinny dude, and the Azzpads were absurdly noticeable. 

Anyone have a recommendation for a pair of impact shorts that aren't as pronounced? I wear slim fit pants, so something I could throw on under those would be awesome.

I was looking at the Red Total Impact shorts.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Crash Pads 2600 Dry-Power Padded Shorts


----------



## guharon (Mar 4, 2012)

I will check those out! 

Thankfully I live about 20 minutes from those guys, so I can see them first hand.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I have been using the 2500 (same exact model) for 3 years now.


----------



## guharon (Mar 4, 2012)

Would you say they would be noticeable in slim pants?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

guharon said:


> Would you say they would be noticeable in slim pants?



No....You can barely feel them..I use TNF cargo pants...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Crash Pads 2600 Dry-Power Padded Shorts


Is the tailbone protector a hard shell or just padding?


----------



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

Donutz said:


> Is the tailbone protector a hard shell or just padding?


just a soft pad my friend :thumbsup:

Crash Pads 2600 Quick Dri Padded Shorts Features:
Semi-articulated, soft-shell foam padding to protect your hips, quads, buttocks, and tailbone


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

I recently bought the Demon Shield Padded shorts. Not real sure how they make my ass look, but they don't feel too bulky. They make my pants a tad bit tighter, but not bad. They have the hard plastic tail bone protector which is why I bought them. I've broken it a few times in motocross and then hit real hard riding a month or so ago and realized I needed something. It has hard plastic on the thighs too, but I removed them.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Demon makes a padded short called the Demon Skinn.

Very low profile. The protection isn't as good as some of the other products, but it is better than nothing and you can't tell you're wearing protection.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

I had the Demon skinn. Waste of time. The d30 one looks intriguing, though.


----------



## guharon (Mar 4, 2012)

I ended up buying one of these: Vigilante Light Padded Shorts for Men

They have been perfect. They are not visible, whats so ever.


----------



## j1nftw1n (Jan 13, 2013)

squishydonut said:


> I had the Demon skinn. Waste of time. The d30 one looks intriguing, though.


I've owned and returned the demon d3o pants because where the short and the padding join together the material started to develop holes after 2 uses. Gonna try another pair of demon shorts and hopefully this time the material is better than the d3o version.


----------



## wolverine (Feb 10, 2013)

I had the same issue with the Demon d30 shorts that j1nftw1n mentioned, after just one day of usage. The size is correct so it is definitely seems like a design flaw, the material they used is just too thin. Called the company and they sent me a new pair, no questions asked. The new pair looks exactly the same so it will most likely fall apart as well. My wife has a pair of their older d30 shorts and you can actually remove the pads if needed. You can't remove the pads in their new design, at least in mens version. They are low profile and are very comfortable but I would look for a different solution. You might want to look into POC VPD shorts (also d30) but I can't comment about their durability.


----------



## vltsai (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a pair and I love them. Compression fit, so you gotta be comfortable with that (I'm a cyclist, and compression is all we do), but it's not bulky, great for bloodflow, and most importantly it protects you. Hyperstrong!


----------

